# Temperature Gauge Question



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

the Temperature Gauge in my cluster seems to act funny sometimes like when i warm it up in the morning for like 15min the car should be warmed up and the Temperature should be at normal so i can leave,but no its still on the first line above cold and when i turn on the heat it comes out hot so i go by that and leave i drive for like a block then the niddle finally sits itself to normal operating temp. 
heres another example i may be driving all day and i make a quick stop and turn off the car the most the car sits there is like no more then 5min i get back in and the temp goes back to cold or sometimes i might be driving and it goes to cold......i really need help with this problem any suggestions would be really great thanx guys


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

mine does the same thing its done it since i have changed my radiator out i think it could be the thermostat malfunctioning not too sure tho


----------



## UP240SX (Aug 19, 2005)

First thing to check would be the temp sensor. All it does is create a resistance to ground based on the coolant temp. In the service manual there is a way to check it based on different temps. You'll need a multi-meter that can do ohm tests and a manual.

Another thing to do would be to consider a new water temp gauge with its own sender, the OEM one isn't very accurate, and has no temperature markings in the first place. I know this probably isn't a real good solution for you, but there it is.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

UP240SX said:


> First thing to check would be the temp sensor. All it does is create a resistance to ground based on the coolant temp. In the service manual there is a way to check it based on different temps. You'll need a multi-meter that can do ohm tests and a manual.
> 
> Another thing to do would be to consider a new water temp gauge with its own sender, the OEM one isn't very accurate, and has no temperature markings in the first place. I know this probably isn't a real good solution for you, but there it is.



wheres the temp sensor located???

thanx for the reply, anymore solutions more then welcome guys thanx


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The sensor is located on the passenger side of the motor on the front of the intake manifold where the top radiator hose connects. There are 2 temp sensors; the smaller one is for the temp gauge.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

rogoman said:


> The sensor is located on the passenger side of the motor on the front of the intake manifold where the top radiator hose connects. There are 2 temp sensors; the smaller one is for the temp gauge.[/QUOT
> 
> the black sensor rite, well any idea how much the go for?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Being that it's an electrical device, I would venture a guess of around $40 - $50 from a Nissan dealer. Anybody else want to chime in?


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

rogoman said:


> Being that it's an electrical device, I would venture a guess of around $40 - $50 from a Nissan dealer. Anybody else want to chime in?


whats the red sensor for its rite next to the temp gauge sensor???


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

SIL-S15 said:


> whats the red sensor for its rite next to the temp gauge sensor???


The larger sensor output is used by the ECU only; when the coolant temperature is low, the ECU richens the mixture.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

rogoman said:


> The larger sensor output is used by the ECU only; when the coolant temperature is low, the ECU richens the mixture.


thanx man...


----------

